# That is the man who everyone thought was dead.



## eagerstudent

I have been thinking about how to translate ‘That is the man who everyone thought was dead.’ One way might be ‘Das ist der Man, von dem alle glaubten, er wäre tot.’ Is there a construction along the lines of ‘Das ist der Man, der alle glaubten, wäre tot. (tot wäre??), or is this not possible? I would welcome any advice!

Many thanks in anticipation!


----------



## bearded

Hello


eagerstudent said:


> Is there a construction along the lines of...


An alternative construction could be
_Das ist der Man*n*, von dem alle glaubten, dass er tot sei / (=..er sei tot)._
I would use 'sei', but perhaps 'wäre' is also correct to express irreality.
I hope that German natives will confirm.


----------



## Syzygy

I think it should be "_Das ist der Mann, von dem alle glaubten, er sei tot._" Alternatively, you can phrase it "_Das ist der Mann, den alle für tot hielten._"


----------



## Frieder

Syzygy said:


> "_Das ist der Mann, den alle für tot hielten._"


I think that is the most elegant way to put it .


----------



## eagerstudent

Thanks for your replies everyone! My main thrust was to ask if a construction along the lines of ‘ Das ist der Mann, der alle glaubten, wäre/sei tot.’ makes grammatical sense??


----------



## bearded

eagerstudent said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone! My main thrust was to ask if a construction along the lines of ‘ Das ist der Mann, der alle glaubten, wäre/sei tot.’ makes grammatical sense??


No, that would be wrong in German.


----------



## eagerstudent

Thank you ever so much! Duly noted!


----------



## manfy

I agree with what was said above.
However, if you're dead set on using a relative pronoun with nominative (as in 'that's the man *who*...', you _can_. You just have to pay attention to the subject and object and their respective declensions!

_Das ist der Mann, *der* von allen tot geglaubt worden war. _


----------



## eagerstudent

Thank you, Manfy!


----------



## Perseas

Syzygy said:


> I think it should be "_Das ist der Mann, von dem alle glaubten,* er sei tot*._"


Da "glaubten" Vergangenheitsform ist, wäre nicht auch "*er war tot*" möglich? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> wäre nicht auch "*er war tot*"


Hi Perseas
Ich denke, dass Konjunktiv hier notwendig ist, weil der Teil ''er sei tot'' eine Art von indirekter Rede ist.
Die Reihenfolge der Zeiten ist im Deutschen so, dass auch ein Kon.Präsens einer Vergangenheitsform folgen kann.
(Wenn überhaupt, dann kann man hier 'wäre' sagen, vgl. #2).
Deutsche werden hoffentlich bestätigen.


----------



## Perseas

@ bearded
Danke schön, bearded. Ich bin der Meinung, dass umgangsprachlich auch die Indikativsform passen würde, bin aber mir nicht sicher.


----------



## bearded

Mit ''dass'' vielleicht schon (..alle glaubten, dass er tot war), aber ohne die Konjunktion ist  Konjunktiv mMn unentbehrlich:
''...glaubten, er sei/wäre tot''.  Warten wir mal die Meinungen der Muttersprachler ab.


----------



## Syzygy

Vielleicht interessiert euch dieser nicht allzu alte Thread zu Konjunktiven nach glauben bzw. indirekter Rede. Im ersten Post ist ein Artikel verlinkt, der in einem solchen Kontext nur den Konjunktiv I für sinnvoll hält.
Mit _dass_ halte ich auch Präteritum _war_ für möglich und natürlich.


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> _Das ist der Mann, *der* von allen tot geglaubt worden war. _


 Diese Konstruktion kannte ich nicht! Sagt man also auch „Ich glaube ihn tot“?


----------



## Frieder

Im Duden gibt es den Eintrag totgeglaubt, aber nicht _totglauben_. Du kannst also sagen "Ich habe ihn totgeglaubt", jedoch nicht "ich glaube ihn tot".


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> ...
> 
> _Das ist der Mann, der von allen tot geglaubt worden war. _


_Das ist der Mann, der von allen für tot gehalten worden war.
---

Note that you need "war" in this case to indicate that it is not the case anymore. If this is clear by context, you can say: 
Das ist der Mann, der von allen für tot gehalten wurde._


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> Im Duden gibt es den Eintrag totgeglaubt, aber nicht _totglauben_. Du kannst also sagen "Ich habe ihn totgeglaubt", jedoch nicht "ich glaube ihn tot".


 Zumindest nicht in modernem Deutsch und im Aktiv Präsens. Hier würde ich nur "Ich glaube, dass er tot ist" sagen.
Ein kleines Männchen in meinem Hinterkopf behauptet aber, dass ich schon Formen wie "Er glaubte ihn tod" (also in einer der Vergangenheitsformen) gesehen habe. Es klingt aber literarisch, dramatisch, und irgendwie veraltend.

Die adjektivische Form liest man immer wieder in 'headlines' als Aufreißer, z.B. Verschollen geglaubt, aber jetzt wieder aufgetaucht.
Das funktioniert besonders gut mit Partizipien wie "verschollen, verloren, vermisst, tot, etc. geglaubt".


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Da "glaubten" Vergangenheitsform ist, wäre nicht auch "*er war tot*" möglich?


Siehe hier:


JClaudeK said:


> Es gibt im Deutschen keine Zeitkongruenz in der indirekten Rede, sprich: die Zeiten des einleitenden Satzes haben keinen Einfluss auf das Tempus der indirekten Rede. Einzig das Tempus des Gesagten zählt.


Also: 
_Das ist der Mann, von dem alle glaubten, dass er tot sei / ist.  _


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Nebenfrage:

Ich verwendete "für tot gehalten" 
Ich denke, diese spezielle Wendung funktioniert nur mit Präposition. Gibt es hier auch andere Möglichkeiten?
Die Besonderheit bei diesem Verb: Es stell eine subjektive Einschätzung dar und war ist nicht absolut sicher, sondern nur subjektiv sicher, was aber mit dem Kontext übereinstimmt.

 "verschollen, verloren, vermisst, tot, etc. geglaubt". 
Hier haben wir:
der _als _verschollen, verloren, vermisst, tot, galt ...


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Eine Nebenfrage:
> 
> Ich verwendete "für tot gehalten"
> Ich denke, diese spezielle Wendung funktioniert nur mit Präposition.


Ja, sehe ich auch so.

Ich hab auch versucht für mich selbst eine Grammatikerklärung zu finden. Bin nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte eine alte Ausdrucksform sein, die in Missgunst gefallen ist, bzw. durch andere Formen ersetzt wurde. Bekannte moderne und vergleichbare Formen mit "Wahrnehmungsverben" sind z.B.:
"Er fühlt sich verfolgt/beobachtet/missverstanden"  oder  "Er wähnt sich in Sicherheit."​Gleiches kann man doch mit leicht veränderter Verbbedeutung so sagen:
Er glaubt sich verfolgt/beobachtet/missverstanden; bzw "Er glaubt sich in Sicherheit."​mit Bedeutung "Er glaubt, *dass er* verfolgt/beobachtet/missverstanden *wird*; bzw "Er glaubt, *dass er* in Sicherheit *ist*."

"Glauben" ist in seiner Funktion und Bedeutung doch vergleichbar mit "fühlen" und somit sind die Konstruktionen vergleichbar. Wenn man den Gedanken weiterspinnt, kann man auch die Verbindung zu "Er hat ihn tot geglaubt" erkennen, nur dass hier heute Präsens nicht (mehr) klappt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Sagt man also auch „Ich glaube ihn tot“?


Ich persönlich würde es nicht so ausdrücken, aber laut Duden ist es in Ordnung:


> 1. b)
> 
> fälschlich glauben, für jemanden oder etwas halten; wähnen
> Beispiele
> sich allein, unbeobachtet glauben
> ich glaubte mich im Recht
> wir glaubten sie längst in Berlin
> 
> glauben





Frieder said:


> "Ich habe ihn totgeglaubt"


Müsste man es nicht getrennt schreiben? „Ich habe ihn totgeglaubt“ sieht so aus, als hätte man „ihn“ durch Glauben getötet.


manfy said:


> _Das ist der Mann, *der* von allen tot geglaubt worden war._


Im Passiv hört sich das für mich sehr schräg an. Der Duden bringt (bei dieser Bedeutung) keine Beispiele für Passiv, s. o.
 Das ist der Mann, den alle tot geglaubt hatten.
 Das ist der Mann, den alle tot glaubten.

Vielleicht geht auch „Das ist der Mann, der von allen totgeglaubt war“, mit zusammengeschriebenem ›totgeglaubt‹, als Adjektiv. Aber auch da habe ich meine Zweifel. Ich persönlich würde das Adjektiv nur attributiv verwenden, nicht prädikativ. „Der totgeglaubte Mann lebte noch“


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> Müsste man es nicht getrennt schreiben?


Laut Duden ist beides zulässig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Laut Duden ist beides zulässig.


Laut Duden ist das ein Adjektiv.


> tot geglaubt, totgeglaubt
> Wortart Adjektiv
> tot geglaubt






Frieder said:


> Du kannst also sagen "Ich habe ihn totgeglaubt"


Hier ist es kein Adjektiv.


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Müsste man es nicht getrennt schreiben? „Ich habe ihn totgeglaubt“ sieht so aus, als hätte man „ihn“ durch Glauben getötet.


 Nicht unbedingt. Da hat die Semantik die Oberhand - man kann ja nicht wirklich jemanden zu Tode glauben. Vergleichbar ist das mit dem Verb _totschweigen_, dass ja auch zusammengeschrieben wird und bei dem auch niemand wirklich zu Tode kommt.
Aber seit der Rechtschreibreform ist das alles nicht mehr so genau, bzw. klar; Auch Duden und Wahrig sind sich uneinig bei der empfohlenen Schreibweise. <siehe hier>



Schlabberlatz said:


> _Das ist der Mann, *der* von allen tot geglaubt worden war._
> 
> 
> 
> Im Passiv hört sich das für mich sehr schräg an. Der Duden bringt (bei dieser Bedeutung) keine Beispiele für Passiv, s. o.
Click to expand...

Ich hatte das Beispiel ja explizit gewählt, um die Möglichkeit von Nominativ _der _anstatt Akkusativ _den _aufzuzeigen. Auch beim ersten Lesen nach eineinhalb Jahren hatte ich keine großen Probleme damit, obwohl ich kurz zwischen 'tot geglaubt war' und 'tot geglaubt worden war' hin- und hergeschwankt bin.
Meine Rechtfertigung mir selbst gegenüber:
Wenn "Er wird für tot gehalten" richtig ist, so muss es auch "Er wird tot geglaubt" sein - vielleicht nicht alltäglich aber zumindest grammatisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> Vergleichbar ist das mit dem Verb _totschweigen_


Da wird es im übertragenen Sinne gebraucht.


manfy said:


> Auch Duden und Wahrig sind sich uneinig bei der empfohlenen Schreiobweise. <siehe hier>


Da geht es um das Adjektiv, nicht um die Verbform.


manfy said:


> Wenn "Er wird für tot gehalten" richtig ist, so muss es auch "Er wird tot geglaubt" sein


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


manfy said:


> vielleicht nicht alltäglich aber zumindest grammatisch.


Mag sein, dass es grammatisch ist, aber so eine Konstruktion habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen und halte sie für verzichtbar (und möglicherweise ist sie auch ungrammatisch).


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Da geht es um das Adjektiv, nicht um die Verbform.


Macht denn die deutsche Grammatik einen Unterschied zwischen Partizip und Partizip? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Partizipien sowohl adjektivisch wie auch mit verbaler Bedeutung verwendet werden können.
Aber egal; ich möchte dazu keine neue Diskussion anfangen. Ich schreib's ja auch getrennt, wenn immer sich das "richtiger anfühlt". Aber ich bin halt noch "alte Schule", d.h. ich habe mir mein Sprachgefühl und Grammatikkenntnisse vor 1996 angeeignet.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Mag sein, dass es grammatisch ist, aber so eine Konstruktion habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen und halte sie für verzichtbar (und möglicherweise ist sie auch ungrammatisch).


Es ist sicher grammatisch - ich bin überzeugt davon. 
Anderer Ansatz als Beweis der Grammatikalität:
Aktiv:  "Ich habe ihn tot geglaubt" -> gilt als grammatisch laut Duden und Frieder #16​Pseudopassiv:  "Man hat ihn tot geglaubt" -> muss zwangsweise grammatisch sein, da aktive Form mit passivischer Aussage​Echtes passiv, Präteritum: "Er wurde tot geglaubt"​Echtes passiv, Perfekt: "Er ist tot geglaubt worden"​
Ein schönes Beispiel habe ich noch im DWDS gefunden: 


> In seinem wehenden weißen Kimono, mit seinen wehenden weißen Haaren tritt er unter die Soldaten, die ihn längst *totgeglaubt *haben.
> _Die Zeit, 11.04.1986, Nr. 16_



PS: Ich möchte dich hier nicht dazu überreden, dass du diesen Ausdruck ab sofort verwenden sollst!! Es gibt Alternativen und deine Wortwahl ist dir natürlich freigestellt. Es soll nur aufzeigen, dass diese Form wirklich angewandt wird und dass das nicht nur eins meiner Hirngespinste ist. 
Auch beim Googlen von "wird tot geglaubt" habe ich eine handvoll an guten Beispielen gefunden (zumindest in den angezeigten Sätzen der Resultat-Preview - ich hab keine Detailanalyse gemacht).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

manfy said:


> Macht denn die deutsche Grammatik einen Unterschied zwischen Partizip und Partizip?


Die Einträge, die du zitierst, beziehen sich auf ein Adjektiv. Punkt.


manfy said:


> Beweis der Grammatikalität


Ich sehe es als Behauptung, nicht als Beweis.


manfy said:


> Ein schönes Beispiel habe ich noch im DWDS gefunden:


Da steht ganz explizit dabei:


> Dieser Artikel ist nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Er wird im Rahmen des DWDS-Projekts von der Redaktion überarbeitet.
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


Und das Beispiel stammt von 1986, wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob nicht schon damals Getrenntschreibung angebracht gewesen wäre.


manfy said:


> Es soll nur aufzeigen, dass diese Form wirklich angewandt wird


Im Aktiv auf jeden Fall, das habe ich nie in Abrede gestellt 


manfy said:


> Wenn "Er wird für tot gehalten" richtig ist, so muss es auch "Er wird tot geglaubt" sein


Da könntest du genausogut sagen:
Wenn "Er wird für tot gehalten" richtig ist, so muss es auch  Er wird für tot angenommen  sein.

Das Beispiel aus dem DWDS steht im Übrigen im Aktiv. Kannst du einen Beleg für passivische Verwendung finden? Ich halte es nicht für völlig ausgeschlossen, aber du müsstest wohl recht lange suchen.

Edit:


manfy said:


> Auch beim Googlen von "wird tot geglaubt" habe ich eine handvoll an guten Beispielen gefunden (zumindest in den angezeigten Sätzen der Resultat-Preview - ich hab keine Detailanalyse gemacht).


Das sind stümperhafte Übersetzungen von "is believed to be dead"


----------

